# Wireless AP problems



## Criosphinx (Feb 1, 2011)

I've just setup FreeBSD 8.1 as a Wireless AP with ipfw, dnsmasq and squid.

Everything works fine for a while but after two hours or less it becomes slow and the connections are lost.

I don't know what to do [cmd=]netstat -i[/cmd] shows a lot of errors:


```
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs Idrop    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
ral0   2290 <Link#1>      68:7f:74:69:51:c1        0     0     0   142667  1727     0
fxp0   1500 <Link#2>      00:14:85:e4:5c:7f   100099     0     0    76933     0     0
fxp0   1500 192.168.1.0/2 192.168.1.101        94232     -     -    76952     -     -
plip0  1500 <Link#3>                               0     0     0        0     0     0
ipfw0 65536 <Link#4>                               0     0     0        0     0     0
lo0   16384 <Link#5>                               0     0     0        0     0     0
lo0   16384 fe80:5::1/64  fe80:5::1                0     -     -        0     -     -
lo0   16384 ::1/128       ::1                      0     -     -        0     -     -
lo0   16384 127.0.0.0/8   127.0.0.1                0     -     -        0     -     -
wlan0  1500 <Link#6>      68:7f:74:69:51:c1   104626     0     0   188599   191     0
wlan0  1500 192.168.0.0/2 192.168.0.1           2943     -     -    87448     -
```

and [cmd=]ifconfig wlan0 list stat[/cmd] shows the connected clients:


```
ADDR               AID CHAN RATE RSSI IDLE  TXSEQ  RXSEQ CAPS FLAG   
00:08:a1:bd:c0:e3    3    5   2M 10.0    0   1299  35200 EPS  AE      WPA
00:26:5e:1e:fa:78    6    5   1M 15.5    0   3163  34400 EPS  AE      WPA
74:ea:3a:b4:20:c4    7    5   5M  9.0    0    400    976 EPS  AE      WPA
64:b9:e8:74:dc:de   10    5   1M  7.0    0    472  14048 EPS  AEP     WPA
74:ea:3a:b4:2a:7b   11    5   2M  7.0    0   8916  33056 EPS  AE      WPA
00:11:09:f8:c9:87   12    5   1M 10.0    0  17715      0 EPS  AE      WPA
74:ea:3a:b4:2c:6c    5    5   9M  6.5    0    800    128 EPS  AE      WPA
74:ea:3a:b4:19:95    4    5   1M  6.0    0    602   1312 EPS  AE      WPA
94:0c:6d:e3:ac:8d    2    5  11M  4.0    0     95  42672 EPS  AE      WPA
00:13:02:1f:65:30    1    5  12M  5.0    0     98  26672 EPS  AE      WPA
00:23:4e:10:f4:f8    8    5   1M  6.0   15    146   7792 EPS  AE      WPA
```

fxp0 is the Internet connection, configured with DHCP, ral0/wlan0 is a Linksys card in hostap mode, the clients can connect get an ip and browse the web.

I don't know if I did something wrong or I am missing something in the firewall for now is set to "OPEN" in rc.conf

Or maybe is the wlan0 config, in short I don't have any idea on how to fix this.


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

If it works for over 2 hours before having any issues, I doubt it's related to configuration. It would help a lot if you can narrow this issue down as much as possible. For example, does that issue also occur if there is only one client, without any encryption, connected? Does it happen after exactly 2 hours, or is it kinda random or connected to how much traffic is going on?


----------



## atwinix (Feb 9, 2011)

Check the wireless card's manufacturer's website/forums for possible problems with your card, especially if the problem occurs after 2 hours consistently -- which means it could be a firmware issue.


----------

